

Library of Congress to acquire entire Twitter archive - tbgvi
http://twitter.com/librarycongress/statuses/12169442690

======
tbgvi
Complete tweet is: _Library to acquire ENTIRE Twitter archive -- ALL public
tweets, ever, since March 2006! Details to follow._

I'm guessing they'll be announcing this at Chirp today, definitely an
interesting milestone for Twitter.

~~~
_delirium
The update after that one has a link to blogs.loc.gov, but it seems to be
down, possibly due to interest in this announcement. Anyone have a mirror? The
post: [http://blogs.loc.gov/loc/2010/04/how-tweet-it-is-library-
acq...](http://blogs.loc.gov/loc/2010/04/how-tweet-it-is-library-acquires-
entire-twitter-archive/)

~~~
tbgvi
They're forwarding people over to their Facebook page:
[http://www.facebook.com/notes/the-library-of-congress/how-
tw...](http://www.facebook.com/notes/the-library-of-congress/how-tweet-it-is-
library-acquires-entire-twitter-archive/110775778955250)

